# Beethoven - String Quartet 11 op.95 'Serioso' (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

A fine live performance of this quartet by the Emerson Quartet






My favourite Beethoven quartet so yet again lots of very decent ones left off the recommended list (eg Philharmonia Berlin, Goldner, Oslo, Orford). This was the last LVB quartet I reviewed on an old blog site so I still had a great memory of the performances. Some new single performance discoveries here too. I'd happily listen to all the performances below. For once the Auryn's didn't make the list as I found their performance soggy and uninspiring and the Talichs a bit boring (and badly recorded). My take on the recordings I rated.....

Recommended

Budapest (50s & 60s)
Vlach
Kuss
Voce
Juilliard (1963 / 2017)
Melos (1985)
Vegh (stereo)
Hungarian (1953)
Italiano
Alcan
Vermeer
Tokyo (HM)
Emerson (1988)
Vanbrugh
Belcea
Skampa
Sine Nomine
Arianna
Novus
Cleveland (Telarc)
Taneyev
Weller
Borealis
Parkanyi
Petersen

*Highly recommended

Fine Arts *- a classic account that still sounds fresh and mobile with lots of gusto.
*Pavel Haas* - this freebie from the BBC music magazine is delightful. A few clipped phrases here and there but the commitment and enjoyment of their playing shines through.
*Tokyo* (Sony) - richer and more detailed than their HM performance for me (but both are excellent).
*Gewandhaus* - not all of the Gewandhaus' later quartets are this well coloured (the Gewandhaus don't always dig in and drive like others) but the their op.95 is a really deeply felt, soulful, lyrical performance.
*Merel* - this newer live account has colour and vibrancy in equal measure. Very live acoustic that I particularly enjoyed (felt like a front row gig seat).
*New Budapest* - this fine reading has just made it into this review after impressing me. Really enjoyable interplay and they are especially good in the last two movements
*Smetana* - an account that's all about colour and feeling. You always get the feeling that this is a quartet these players love. It shows.
*Dover* - brisk with lovely inner detail and poise from this brand new set. Gorgeous sound. This one may go up the list cos it's new to me.
*Alexander (Foghorn)* - pretty straightforward but the Alexanders' ensemble is tight and persuasive. That cello sounds wonderful.
*Cypress* - deep, rich and ballsy. In a similar style to the Orion quartet who do it even better.
*Kodaly* - a lovely all-round performance that's right down the middle but played so beautifully and cohesively.
*Hagen* - possibly the quickest one I've heard but you have to be impressed with the Hagens' commitment and finesse.
*Takacs* - very similar in style and pacing to the Itallianos but with better sound a bit more bite and a real ebb and flow.
*Chiaroscuro* - The different tuning is the first thing that surprises but once you attune it's a convincingly enjoyable effort.
*Brodsky* - technically immaculate the Brodskys are a delight in the first movement especially but a little broad in the 2nd.
*Artemis* - The Artemis never fail to bring something new to the table and this is no exception. Some may find their intensity a bit much (see also the Di Cremona) but you can't deny their skill and panache
*Di Cremona* - volatile, fun, the Di Cremona performances are marmite for most but they get this one.

*Sensational

Suske* - I love those inflections and delicate touches the Suske throw in. Very much in the Vegh style but they carry it off even better and the final movement is a pleasure.
*Wihan* - urgent live reading that really catches fire in places. A country mile better than their first studio effort and a tantalising hit.
*Casals* - fairly brisk, state of art recording but beautifully phrased. Lightening up the final movement really pays dividends and sounds gorgeous. I wasn't sure at first but the 2nd play hooked me in. A grower.
*Prazak* - a tangible sense of abandon pervades this account. The Prazaks really thrust into phrases but without sounding nuanced.
*Leipziger* - OMG, the Leipzigers' playing is incredible throughout. I defy anyone to not rate this performance. Pure class in a great rounded sound.
*Orion* - as close to the top as you can get the Orions are caught sounding magnificently rich and strong in a glorious acoustic. Outer movements sound especially impressive.
*Benyounes* - this young, fresh, vibrant account is forceful but so exciting that it had me gripped from the off. Their Dvorak is good but this trumps it.

*Top of the Pops

Alban Berg *- this was a standout Serioso of mine for years but I haven't played it in a long, long time. Returning to it again it bowled me over with just how good it still is. Powerful, brisk and with stunning interplay it's probably the highlight of the ABQ's still reference cycle.

*Ebene* - another powerhouse performance the Ebene capture the essence of the Serioso. I love the way they launch into the 1st movement and then round out the 4th, later. Considering this is a a live recording make it even more impressive. Vital and a must hear.


----------

